# A 1560 Geneva Bible



## shackleton (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...62125&netp_id=480153&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW


----------



## sastark (Aug 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm just not seeing this on the page you linked, but is this a re-typeset edition (similar to the recently released 1599 GB)? Or simply a facsimile of the 1560 GB?


----------



## shackleton (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is what Amazon says, but it looks similar.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Geneva-Bible-1560-Black-Leather/dp/1598562134/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/102-0334395-0451363?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1188431259&sr=1-1"]Amazon.com: The Geneva Bible: 1560 Edition, Black Leather (Bible): Books: N/A[/ame]


----------

